# April 2011 Mechanical HVAC



## Morgan02 (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone taking the Mechanical HVAC in April 2011?


----------



## MechMark (Jan 9, 2011)

I definitely am...I've been studying about a month and am already nervous.


----------



## Cwildfrank (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm taking it. Just started studying on Jan 4 and have already hit about 3 freak outs. What do I study? How much time do I study? How do i study for Breadth vs. depth? Do I really want to be an engineer? All of these questions fly through my head the second I stop studying.


----------



## mke_sjel (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm also taking the HVAC April 2011 test. I've only had one freak-out but I think that there will be more. I'm just having a hard time figuring out how to organize all the information.


----------



## Cwildfrank (Jan 10, 2011)

mke_sjel said:


> I'm also taking the HVAC April 2011 test. I've only had one freak-out but I think that there will be more. I'm just having a hard time figuring out how to organize all the information.


Yeah I wish I had a more solid study schedule than the one in the front of the MERM. I feel like my opinion on a study outline changes daily.


----------



## Jamo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm also taking the April 2011 HVAC exam. I've been following the PPI review schedule that was automatically generated when I ordered my study material. Overwhelming, stress, and panic seem to be keywords for this exam.


----------



## Cwildfrank (Jan 12, 2011)

Jamo said:


> I'm also taking the April 2011 HVAC exam. I've been following the PPI review schedule that was automatically generated when I ordered my study material. Overwhelming, stress, and panic seem to be keywords for this exam.


Yeah I started to follow that and then realized that it took me up all the way to the test, without any time for review or to spend a lot of time on the depth questions. I think(hope) what i've figured out now is going to work. I plan to finish the MERM and Sample problems March 8th(ish) then take a practice exam and review my weak points (as well as depth problems) for the last month. Hopefully the last 4 weeks will just be griding out problems.


----------



## energydude (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, I am also taking ME/HVAC exam, just got ASHRAE books today. I am still waiting for MERM. Now, I have to start preparing.........no more procrastinating


----------



## petrichorus (Feb 1, 2011)

I am taking PE HVAC this April too, but I just started studying, and I've been already discouraged.

I don't think I have enough time to study Lindeburg's book, sample exams and practice problems.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Feb 1, 2011)

petrichorus said:


> I am taking PE HVAC this April too, but I just started studying, and I've been already discouraged.I don't think I have enough time to study Lindeburg's book, sample exams and practice problems.


Obviously you need to spend some time and get into the matter.... but it depends a lot on what your daily work requires. A guy at my work took civil and passed the first time despite only doing 2 sample exams (and he didn't really do them, he just looked at the solutions). I on the other hand studied a lot (and passed too) because my daily work isn't too related to the test topics (especially all my calculations at work are done with software).


----------



## heath014 (Feb 2, 2011)

I followed the schedule in MERM. You don't need as much time as they give you for each chapter. Also, don't waste your time reading each chapter in depth. I wasted so much time reading and trying to understand. Skim the chapter and do the problems.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Feb 2, 2011)

petrichorus said:


> I am taking PE HVAC this April too, but I just started studying, and I've been already discouraged.I don't think I have enough time to study Lindeburg's book, sample exams and practice problems.


the lindeburg book seems daunting, but you really don't need to do all the questions. there might be some really simple ones that they harp on for awhile but if they are that easy, you can skip those. An example would be the simple mass conservation questions in fluid mechanics. you will be doing all that stuff in the momentum pipe flows anyways. The mass conservation will show up again in the thermo portion, especially when you start working those crazy feedwater questions.

Stay strong, and good luck. We're all rooting for you.


----------

